# Inclinometer?



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Those that have one, what brand and where did you buy it. Anybody have one they want to sell please PM me.
Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Suunto is the name on mine ,you can get them where they sell survey equipment! Or if you have a I phone or pod you can buy Archers Mark App it has a Inclinometer. Or goggle it to find more options.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Brunton ClinoMaster
http://store.bruntonoutdoor.com/navigation/professional/clinomaster-trade/
Available at Amazon, Optics Planet, and others.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Suunto-SS0110...TF8&qid=1344829322&sr=8-1&keywords=suunto+pm5 this is the one I am after.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if you have a fairly new smartphone, you can find apps to do the same thing.


one of the more user friendly apps for a droid is 'smart protractor' by smart tools.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.plaincode.com/products/clinometer/

Available on Android as well.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Thank you all. I don't have a new phone and was hoping spend less money. I may have to join the 21st century.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Theodolite Pro is the one I have on my iPhone, I like it because it gives you a "crosshairs" reticle that allows you to shoot the angle without having to "sight" down your phone case. Combine that with Archer's Mark and it makes for a handy dandy.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

JMJ said:


> http://www.plaincode.com/products/clinometer/
> 
> Available on Android as well.


i tinkered with that one and it was ok, but i found it difficult to keep my finger in the 'hold' button area while sighting down to lock the angle. same with my app 'a level'

with 'smart protractor', once you touch the screen anywhere, the plumb-bob is held in position until you untouch the screen. a little math equation of (measured) _distance X cosine(angle) = sight setting_. most smartphones have a scientific calculator built in, or to coin a phrase, there's a free app for that.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

edgerat said:


> Theodolite Pro is the one I have on my iPhone, I like it because it gives you a "crosshairs" reticle that allows you to shoot the angle without having to "sight" down your phone case. Combine that with Archer's Mark and it makes for a handy dandy.


Same version I have


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pe3d said:


> Thank you all. I don't have a new phone and was hoping spend less money. I may have to join the 21st century.


If you don't have a rangefinder, invest in an angle compensating rangefinder and kill two birds with one stone... :lol: There are some good ones out there and I have found that ranging the targets on some of the courses is not a bad idea and of course, it'll tell you the range to shoot for cut shots. :thumb:


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks for your responce.


----------

